# Hellboy II: The Golden Army



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2008)

search function brought up nothing for me so I'm making the thread.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=zphI_LLGWdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks awesome, but I'm waiting for this on DVD.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

what she said^

the first one wasn't really that good


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2008)

also I noticed that its a lot closer to Del Toro's Pan's Labyrinth in the way the creatures are made.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> also I noticed that its a lot closer to Del Toro's Pan's Labyrinth in the way the creatures are made.



I think the director of Pan's Labyrinth had a hand in the creature design.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 30, 2008)

It doesn't look like epic fail. I might illegally download when it comes out.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2008)

WARNING to everyone who has not seen the movie

Do NOT go on Wikipedia

If you do not want to be spoiled do't go on wikipedia


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> I think the director of Pan's Labyrinth had a hand in the creature design.



Del Toro is the director of this film as well.  though it would make sense if he helped in the design or if he brought in the PL guys for this film


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Ah, really? Nice to know.

There's one creature on this movie that you can tell is in a suit, wasn't very happy about that. =\


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 30, 2008)

Im going to wait for the dvd to come out so i can rent it, if i hear that its actually worth seeing then i'll go see


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 30, 2008)

This might be better than the Dark knight.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> This might be better than the Dark knight.



Please tell me this is sarcasm.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 1, 2008)

No, the first Hellboy was amazing. This looks to be Hellboy's Spider-man 2. Although Dark Knight looks to be Batman Begin's Spider-man 2. I'd say at the least they'll be a tie, but Hellboy II has a damn nice shot at being better.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

I didn't care much for the first Hellboy, this one looks better because Toro had a hand in it and that's why I'm even bothering with it. 

Hellboy is probably gonna do well in the box office, but its not gonna equal or surpass the Dark Knight.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2008)

Del Toro did both Hellboys, he's a MASSIVE Hellboy/BPRD fanboy.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

He did the first one as well? Well shit...

This one looks better though...DVD it is.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks better than the first, but that isn't saying much. Might check it out on DVD.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks really good, I might watch this in cinema.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 1, 2008)

the first hellboy surprised me. i mean it wasn't amazing, but it was better than i thought it'd be, so i'll watch this one. probably wait for it on dvd though. hoping this one surprises me like the first one did and outdoes my expectations.


----------



## Major (Jul 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> I didn't care much for the first Hellboy, this one looks better because Toro had a hand in it and that's why I'm even bothering with it.
> 
> Hellboy is probably gonna do well in the box office, but its not gonna equal or surpass the Dark Knight.


 My feelings to a t.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

I liked the first Hellboy. This one looks like it has a more interesting range of enemies, but I don't think it'll be as refreshing as the first. I expect it to be roughly equal, maybe surpass it a little bit, but not come close to Dark Knight, Iron Man, or Hulk.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> I didn't care much for the first Hellboy, this one looks better because Toro had a hand in it and that's why I'm even bothering with it.
> 
> Hellboy is probably gonna do well in the box office, but its not gonna equal or surpass the Dark Knight.



Doing better at the box office doesn't mean the movie isn't better.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Doing better at the box office doesn't mean the movie isn't better.



That's true, but whether or not a movie is good is entirely someone's opinion.

My opinion is that The Dark Knight is far ahead of Hell Boy II. I just don't get the same exciting feeling when I watch a HB trailer, except for that kick ass theme song.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

When I watched the trailer, I thought it looked great, but the lines in it were awful. It sounded kind of dumb, really.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 1, 2008)

I noticed alot of Cliche lines were in the trailer, what a drag.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2008)

the part with the old lady was fucking hilarious


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

With Del Toro's direction and Ron Pearlman's wit, I'm in.
I'm gonna go watch it like there's no tomorrow. 
I really like the first Hellboy. He's got this crass charm that makes me want hear more of his one-liners.


----------



## plox (Jul 3, 2008)

i dont even remember the first hellboy 
but after seeing the trailers i think im gonna go find it 

And whats the deal with Batman Begins, i didnt like it, why is everyone so obsessed with it

maybe thats another movie i have to go watch again


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2008)

First hellboy was ace. And i can't wait for this, far more then batman to be honest.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought Begins was okay, I didn't like the villains. Dark Knight on the other hand looks amazing, Hellboy looks great too, hopefully it'll look a little less Power Rangers in the cinema.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

plox said:


> And whats the deal with Batman Begins, i didnt like it, why is everyone so obsessed with it
> 
> maybe thats another movie i have to go watch again



People are obsessed by it because the director reinvented Batman by using realistic effects and menecing villians. It was literally brought back to life after the fiasco, "Batman and Robin."
Usually what made this one so good was the dark tone set by Christian Nolan, Bale's performance as a dark hero and bits of humor here and there.
"You should see my other car."-Bruce Wayne referencing the batmobile after someone complements his Ferrari.


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 4, 2008)

goenbe badass...much better than the first with Pan's Labrynth directing.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> People are obsessed by it because the director reinvented Batman by using realistic effects and menecing villians. It was literally brought back to life after the fiasco, "*Batman Forever."*
> Usually what made this one so good was the dark tone set by Christian Nolan, Bale's performance as a dark hero and bits of humor here and there.
> "You should see my other car."-Bruce Wayne referencing the batmobile after someone complements his Ferrari.



You mean _Batman and Robin._

_Forever_ was okay, and was at least darker and had a little more depth than _that_ effort.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2008)

By the time Robin came the series was a joke, it was a tacky piece of shit, Nolan did what noone else dared to, make it Batman again, even more so than Tim Burton.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2008)

The first Hellboy was good, different, and when I went to see it opening night I remember being one of the 8 people in the theatre.

This looks good too, but the trailer basically told me everything about the movie. I know lots of trailers do that these days, but it's a little different with Hellboy because I think they could do with a few mysteries.

Will this be better than Dark Knight? No, it's being called a near masterpiece by lots of people and improved from Begins. I loved Begins because it was basically what Casino Royale was to the Bond films. I'm a fan of the comics, but unless we are comparing Batman Forever/Batman & Robin, then ya


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

I've got a good feeling about this movie. Just like that feeling when I heard, "5 fingered Mary"


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 6, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing it. I enjoyed the first one a lot and this one looks like even more of an improvement.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 6, 2008)

Hoping to go to the premiere. Anyone else dedicated enough?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2008)

^I am.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2008)

I probably won't be seeing this in theatres. My parents don't like spending money all the time (they're kinda pissed about going to The Dark Knight when we went to see Hancock in the same month) and school is starting soon. 

Looks good though, I'll be renting it. 



Shippingr4losers said:


> People are obsessed by it because the director reinvented Batman by using realistic effects and menecing villians. It was literally brought back to life after the fiasco, "Batman and Robin."
> Usually what made this one so good was the dark tone set by Christian Nolan, Bale's performance as a dark hero and bits of humor here and there.
> "You should see my other car."-Bruce Wayne referencing the batmobile after someone complements his Ferrari.



"Nice jacket." 

I liked that joke too.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 6, 2008)

God, my mom's all worried about me leaving the premiere since it's like 2 a.m.
All I'm going to do is leave the movie theatre using a short cut in a dark alley. I mean what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 6, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> God, my mom's all worried about me leaving the premiere since it's like 2 a.m.
> All I'm going to do is leave the movie theatre using a short cut in a dark alley. I mean what's the worst that could happen?



A guy dressed as a clown in a purple out fit can carve a smile into your face :amazed

but other than that nothing can happen 

go watch Hellboy it looks amazing


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 6, 2008)

> go watch Hellboy it looks amazing



Will do. Will do.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 6, 2008)

Chee said:


> Looks good though, I'll be renting it.



Me too. Unless this movie is a massive improvement over the first one(which was okay), it'll be hard to justify the gas money to go see a release print.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 7, 2008)

I want to see it so bad.


----------



## Memos (Jul 7, 2008)

this and Dark Knight are my most anticipated movies this year.

i dont really think the comparisons are fair as these two are quite different in tone and this is more of a comic book movie whereas the Batman franchise is moving away from that.

also, Del Toro directed Blade 2, The Devil's Backbone, Hellboy and Hellboy 2, people just seem to have started noticing him after Pan's Labyrinth which is my favourite movie of last year, its an absolute masterpiece.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 11, 2008)

I just watched it, It was Badass.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2008)

^As expected  Checking it out tomorrow with some friends.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2008)

Saw it. I thought it was superior to the first one in every aspect. Ill post a full review on monday......


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 11, 2008)

I saw it, and I gotta say...it was pretty good.
*Major Spoilers Below*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Two things make this movie great: Del Toro's design of the fantastical world and its creatures and the characters. When you find the Troll Market, the film creates this mystical back alley world filled with gossip and rumors. Really the great part of Hellboy is that Del Toro makes time for his characters. I was pleasantly pleased with the decision to replace Myers with Krauss. Seth MacFarland does wonders with his voice. I especially liked the romance between Abe and the princess. It's so well written, that I could pass out. I didn't really care for Liz's pregnancy, or the whole, 'the world's against me' stuff. What really made me enjoy this film was Liz's decision. Hellboy could bring the apocalypse, but she doesn't care. She'll do anything to save him. Overall, an 8/10.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 11, 2008)

That bit where they got drunk was great.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 11, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> That bit where they got drunk was great.



Yes, there's nothing more entertaining than watching two other worldly creatures get slushed.

*Spoiler*: __ 



And singing to Barry Manilow


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 11, 2008)

I hear this movie is a lot better than the first, but I thought the first was terrible, so that doesn't mean this'll be very good. It's not coming to the UK until next month, so I'll probably watch this online..


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jul 12, 2008)

I thought it was great. Surprised no one mentioned the Princess Mononoke homage.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 12, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> I thought it was great. Surprised no one mentioned the Princess Mononoke homage.



Where was that?


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

So, now that its out I sorta wanna see it. xD

Parents won't go though, have to save the money for TDK. Seriously, tickets are way to expensive.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jul 12, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Where was that?




*Spoiler*: __ 



When Hellboy killed the plant god, grass, flowers and other plants grew everywhere. Just like when the forest god was killed in Princess Mononoke.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 12, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> When Hellboy killed the plant god, grass, flowers and other plants grew everywhere. Just like when the forest god was killed in Princess Mononoke.



Good eye! I didn't even catch that!

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought you were talking about the whole supernatural beings vs. humans affair.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 12, 2008)

This movie was the fuckin' shit.
I just saw it.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't like it much at all.  Several times through the movie I thought to myself "how could the man who made Pan's Labyrinth have made this?"  The jokes were lame, the plot was predictable, and the romances were cliche and felt tacked on for plot reasons.  It felt like they tried to put too many character dynamics in it and none got developed enough so they all felt bad.  The whole world is against you moral dilemma Hellboy subplot was a total of 4 sentences.  Abe falling for the Princess was about 1 minute of screen time because she looked pretty and he liked the same poetry.  The whole, she's mad at Hellboy at the start and gradually warms up to him is so cliche and it was done so easily.  He didn't even have to do shit to get her to warm up, she just did gradually on her own then was won over because he almost died.  That gas man was just retarded.  I love Jeffrey Tambor but his character was just annoying and unfunny.  

Some of the fights were pretty bad too.  Hellboy literally needed to shoot the supposed "forest god" 3 times to end the fight but before he could do that he had to spend 5 minutes running around with a baby and climbing a sign for no reason.  If instead of pulling her out of the car he had just turned and fired 3 shots it would have been over instantly.  What was the point of the giant spinning spikey rollers of death?  Seriously?  They just have those on the walls of buildings in troll land?  I mean, yea, I get that Hellboy is calm under pressure, but does he have to turn his back and just start chatting with people every time?  You can be calm and cool and still fucking pay attention to the giant beast or ninja who is trying to kill you.   I mean, there were some cool action parts like when he punched the metal fist, but not enough to make me like it.

Didn't it seem the Princess really jumped the gun on the Seppuku?  I mean, he was still like 10 feet away with a tiny little knife.  Last time Hellboy kicked his ass when he had the giant spear.  If you just like yelled out "behind you" he could have turned around and probably kicked his ass again.  Or you could have done something like slice your Achilles Tendon and that would have stopped him too, or stab the hand that was holding the knife to make him drop it.  There were a million things she could have done to stop him short of suicide.  What would have been awesome, and saved the movie for me, is if the brother was kicking Hellboy's ass, and just before he delivered the killing blow Abe stabbed the Princess in the heart.  Showing that his 5 fucking minute infatuation with her wouldn't trump his years of friendship with Hellboy and it would have actually been a bit surprising.

And god, the jokes, every one made me embarrassed for everyone on screen because I know they had to know how lame they were.

This isn't really a complaint because it has been a while since I saw the first one, but wasn't that supposed to be him fulfilling his destiny as the destroyer of the world, and him not doing it then was him getting out of it?  So I didn't quite understand when that angel and the others mentioned that as his destiny.  This one doesn't really bother me because I could have misinterpreted the first and then it would be fine.


The worst part about it was that for the past month or so I'd been going to movies I expected to suck and getting more than pleasantly surprised (Hulk, Get Smart, Wanted, Hancock), and the first one I actually expected to be good was disappointing as hell.

Guess I'm in the minority, but I don't understand why.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2008)

From what I've heard: this movie is a visual treat, and not much else. Which is why I'm not going to go see it unless I can find a theater with a show print. Or the eventual HD release.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 12, 2008)

It is,
but some scenes are humorous depending on your taste.
I laughed a couple times myself.
The fight scenes were pretty cool too.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 12, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> From what I've heard: this movie is a visual treat, and not much else. Which is why I'm not going to go see it unless I can find a theater with a show print. Or the eventual HD release.



Oh, much more than that my friend. It's a treat for all the senses, especially the heart. I'd go see it if I were you.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 12, 2008)

Well I guess the Mononoke thing can neither be confirmed nor denied until it's stated. 



Shippingr4losers said:


> Good eye! I didn't even catch that!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Which I would hardly call something inspired by Mononoke.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2008)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree on some parts(especially the romance bits), but I disagree on others. I thought the movie was funny and the action was done well.

Oh well, its a matter of taste I guess.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, I liked watching the Prince fight. Not so much with the others...


...with the exception of Hellboy vs Krauss


----------



## Gary (Jul 12, 2008)

looks great but is it soing to take a while for me to seeit D:


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 12, 2008)

I just watched Hellboy 2 yesterday. 

Gotta love some of the gags in it. 

All in all, a fantastic visual FX treat.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 12, 2008)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.  Quite a detailed review and thanks for that.  I was thinking of going to see it, but, since our tastes are so similar, I'll save my money and see it on the early DVD release rental.


----------



## Boocock (Jul 12, 2008)

I found it to be very entertaining and a very good film. The plot was superb, the visual effects were stunning, and the humor was awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2008)

Best super hero movie IMO next to hulk and it's tied with Hulk for number 1.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 12, 2008)

I seriously must have seen a different version from all of you guys, and all the reviewers.  This has an 8.5 on IMDB, I'm so confused.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 12, 2008)

My question, if this movie is indeed as bad as Gooba says: How do you mess up a movie with Ron Motherfuckin' Perlman?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 12, 2008)

Trying to put too many subplots into one movie and having them all end up halfassed, making lame jokes, and having action scenes where the characters behave as illogically as possible.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I seriously must have seen a different version from all of you guys, and all the reviewers.  This has an 8.5 on IMDB, I'm so confused.



I liked the jokes. I liked the characters. I liked the action scenes. Loved the monsters designs. The story was a bit weak and all but still good enough to carry it. I enjoyed everything alot besides the story but the story was still decent, making this a very enjoyable movie. 

It's all opinionated. Weren't you defending hancock *Which i enjoyed* but the majority hates?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 12, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Trying to put too many subplots into one movie and having them all end up halfassed, making lame jokes, and having action scenes where the characters behave as illogically as possible.



Compared to catastrophes such as Spider-man 3 and the Fantastic Four series, I thought this was okay. I also kinda liked the jokes.


----------



## Gene (Jul 13, 2008)

Saw this today.

Honestly, I thought it was really bad. I found my eyes just wondering off from the screen during some points. There were some laughs and the action was decent, but I personally wouldn't recommend it at all. Plus it was way too long. 

I was originally going to see Wanted. But they asked for ID.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you for making me no longer think I'm crazy.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2008)

Gene said:


> Saw this today.
> 
> Honestly, I thought it was really bad. I found my eyes just wondering off from the screen during some points. There were some laughs and the action was decent, but I personally wouldn't recommend it at all. Plus it was way too long.
> 
> I was originally going to see Wanted. But they asked for ID.



Don't worry, wanted wasn't all that good. Though since you didn't like hellboy 2 and i did you might of thought different 

@Gooba - It's never crazy to have a different opinion. I hated some of the most popular movies just cause i didn't like em. 300, no country for old men, and many more. I enjoy movies like hancock, jumper *Not the acting part * and so on. All about opinions


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 13, 2008)

What'd you guys think of MacFarland's performance?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2008)

^Loved that character.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 13, 2008)

Gene said:


> Saw this today.
> 
> Honestly, I thought it was really bad. I found my eyes just wondering off from the screen during some points. There were some laughs and the action was decent, but I personally wouldn't recommend it at all. Plus it was way too long.
> 
> I was originally going to see Wanted. But they asked for ID.


I loved Wanted, you probably would too since it appears we have similar tastes.

I thought MacFarland did will with a poorly done script.  Same for Tambor.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 13, 2008)

With the way he did Klaus, I'm not surprised that MacFarland did well in this role.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonder how much of Hellboy's kids we'll have to put up with in a third movie. Unless it ends with them being born or something. 

Well, hope they handle it better. Especially if Lobster's included (Wiki says Del Toro wants Bruce Campbell for the role but I need a better source before I really believe that)


----------



## Gooba (Jul 13, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Wonder how much of Hellboy's kids we'll have to put up with in a third movie. Unless it ends with them being born or something.
> 
> Well, hope they handle it better. Especially if Lobster's included (Wiki says Del Toro wants Bruce Campbell for the role but I need a better source before I really believe that)


Oh.  My.  God.





> Will any of Mike Mignola's mythical characters from the Hellboy comic book make it into The Golden Army? —John Salinas
> 
> Yeah. We have Johann Krauss joining the BPRD. Sadly, Mike is very protective of Lobster Johnson or I would have *Bruce Campbell* do it in a second!!! And hopefully the studio will go for a little Kroenen cameo that I wrote!!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2008)

It was entertaining


There was so much awesome backstory and fantastic design to work on yet it wasn't capitalized on at all 

sad really, still parts of it made me laugh and it was entertaining


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 13, 2008)

So it was true


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 13, 2008)

I want del Toro to direct Harry potter dammit 



He's the best.


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2008)

Like Incredible Hulk I could barely watch it too many special effects that damaged my eyes

Lots of boring moments same old lame jokes 

Gave me the same kinda feeling I did from that shitty Galaxy Quest movie with Tim Allen ... It was bleh...Also I encourage them to make a Hellboy III a movie Hellboy's kids.. for all we know they,ll look just like Shrek's kids  just a thousand times uglier


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2008)

Hellboy's kids will either never be born or if they are born will become evil. The warning in the movie was there for a reason. 

@Blaze - Wasn't that much CGI. Only to the creatures that were impossible to do otherwise like the plant monster *Awesome design* and those little guys. Most others were customs. And the fights with Hellboy vs the elf were really well done, to see hellboy move so fluently unlike the last one was definitely nice.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> @Blaze - Wasn't that much CGI.



Special effects=/=CGI


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2008)

the plant monster was really good.

I hope part 3 is some kind of conclusion, like hellboy really trying to destroy the earth and somehow being stopped.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 13, 2008)

saw it tonight, it was better than the first movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2008)

So guys, is this a rent or a see in theatres movie?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Special effects=/=CGI



Oh, sorry didn't read right. Well I'll take special effects over shitty flashing camera angles


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 13, 2008)

Hellboy should just cause the apocalypse already. Maybe I will watch that movie.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 13, 2008)

Chee said:


> So guys, is this a rent or a see in theatres movie?



A lot of people are saying rent, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say watch the movie on the big screen. Del Toro's imagination and artistic vision is too big for any Home console to handle.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2008)

Chee said:


> So guys, is this a rent or a see in theatres movie?



Movies. But then again i go to the movies when i wanna see a movie so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2008)

@ *BAD BD*

He was THIS close to causing it in the first movie

Also I expected much more of the Golden Army Instead of fucking around with Hellboy. 



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> @Blaze - Wasn't that much CGI. Only to the creatures that were impossible to do otherwise like the plant monster *Awesome design* and those little guys. Most others were customs. And the fights with Hellboy vs the elf were really well done, to see hellboy move so fluently unlike the last one was definitely nice.




LOL 

Never be born become evil

Sounds like Star Wars 

The movie was so cheesy it's liek pasting Shrek 3 Power Rangers and Devil May Cry altogether 

The first movie was much better

Too much dialogue not enough ACTION

Terrible pacing 

The comedy usurped much of the action and paying attention to the plot and touching up on important parts and character personally.

The last part of the movie was painfully obvious

Stole some shit from Fatal Fury: the motion picture


*Spoiler*: __ 




The whole twins being connected and lil sister stabs herself to kill Big *cough* crazy brother




The robot NAZI was slightly interesting and far more better watching than the others who were trapped in a mix of Power Rangers Shrek 3 DMC and Narnia spin to the movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ...
> The comedy usurped much of the action and paying attention to the plot and touching up on important parts and character personally.
> 
> The last part of the movie was painfully obvious
> ...



Spoiler tags next time asshole.


----------



## Bender (Jul 13, 2008)

^

For some reason I keep forgetting to do that lately


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 14, 2008)

Must admit it was a pretty good movie.
The villian was well developed and the script was fairly well imo. The only thing that I disliked about it was how they defeated the villian.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

So, it was good, right?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes it was

I would watch it again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, I don't know... I'm pretty cheap. I'm gonna have to wait for the DVD.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 14, 2008)

CMX I'd suggest you DL it or maybe rent, if only because I think you'll be a sympathetic ear for my dislike of this movie.



> The only thing that I disliked about it was how they defeated the villian.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked how he was defeated, but I disliked how he was murdered for no reason after his defeat.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 14, 2008)

Gooba said:


> CMX I'd suggest you DL it or maybe rent, if only because I think you'll be a sympathetic ear for my dislike of this movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



or you can go to filmhill.com and stream it CMX...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I understand your point, and I would have to agree. That was the part that truly pissed me off in the end. I just got lazy and didnt wanna spoiler tag


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmm, I'll trust my old pal, Gooba on this one. 

Filmhill has awful quality though, I'll rent it. I'm cheap, but not *that cheap*.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2008)

How much does it cost to rent? I mean last i checked it was like 5 bucks. So spending a extra 2 dollars is really that much more to see it with surround sound and big picture quality?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

It's about 4.50 or something. But, to see it that cheap, I'd have to wake up at like 10AM on a Saturday!


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

tix cost 10 bucks for me 8 during matinee D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, me too. But, if you get there before noon (here, anyway), they're 5 bucks!


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Lucky bastard. Even then, I would prolly just end up going later and eventually paying the extra fee 

I remember when tix used to cost 6:50 for full price and matinee was 5ish

I wish my payrate would follow suit -_-;


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 14, 2008)

8 bucks if I see the matinee, but it's worth it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2008)

Or go before 5 on a weekday/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Lucky bastard. Even then, I would prolly just end up going later and eventually paying the extra fee
> 
> I remember when tix used to cost 6:50 for full price and matinee was 5ish
> 
> I wish my payrate would follow suit -_-;


I remember when it used to be 4 bucks. 

As for the weekday, I don't get off of work until 6.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 14, 2008)

Everyone should see this movie someday...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> How much does it cost to rent? I mean last i checked it was like 5 bucks. So spending a extra 2 dollars is really that much more to see it with surround sound and big picture quality?



I have surround sound at my house, plus the tracks theaters use have a bitrate comparable to DVD. The only thing theaters really have when it comes to sound is loudness.

As for picture, it's big yes...but unless you find a theater that has show prints(I.E. not cineplexes), the quality of the picture isn't really that much of a jump from DVD. Plus, the wear from continuous showings doesn't help shine up the picture either.

While I do like going to the theater, it's more for the act of being in a theater than quality. Unless you're willing spend a couple mill and have the room, there is no way to simulate just watching something in the theater.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> The only thing I would disagree with you on is the Abe/Nuala romance. That was positively perfect. I just wanted to die from all their dialogue.



Er, so you liked the romance?

Both actors do fine and had chemistry, but there wasn't much....meat to it. It seemed like physical attraction that was confused with something deeper.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 15, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Er, so you liked the romance?
> 
> Both actors do fine and had chemistry, but there wasn't much....meat to it. It seemed like physical attraction that was confused with something deeper.



I just really like the idea of Abe finding someone similar to him. It was so great at the end when Abe had to express his feelings...with touch. I thought it said something without saying too much. That's my opinion, anyways. What you think is different from what I think.

But it was so beautiful!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 15, 2008)

my favorite movie of the year so far


----------



## Talon. (Jul 19, 2008)

id go through hell to c this. Im watchin sword of storms on cn 2 nite


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 20, 2008)

The visuals in this movie were impressive.

The beginning of the movie with Hellboy as a child was cute.

Krauss was the best character in it.  A way better character than the white boy from the first one.

Did the paranormal investigation place remind anyone of Men in Black?

The scene of Hellboy and Abe drinking beer and singing to Barry Manilow was hilarious.

The romance between Abe and the princess was sweet and endearing.  It was sad to see her kill herself just to stop her brother.

I thought the ending was weak.

Overall a better movie than the 1st one, but I hated the ending.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jul 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> Er, so you liked the romance?
> 
> Both actors do fine and had chemistry, but there wasn't much....meat to it. It seemed like physical attraction that was confused with something deeper.



Naw, Abe and the princess _were_ in love even if they really didn't spend much time together. Why? Because unlike some couples who need months/years of living together to really get to 'know' each other, Abe (via his tactile telepathy) and the princess (via whatever similar ability she had, evidenced in the 'bond' she had with her brother) were instantly able to see their intimate 'real' selves through their extra senses. It's not stated outright, but I'm sure they got to know each other pretty well in the time they had together. So saying they had something deep is accurate IMHO. 

Though, to be fair, the fact that Abe went back to being sassy in a couple minutes after the princess death does hurt the realism of whatever the directors were trying to create with their inpromptu romance.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 20, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> my favorite movie of the year so far



It is mine too.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> The visuals in this movie were impressive.
> 
> The beginning of the movie with Hellboy as a child was cute.
> 
> ...



Of course, Del Toro has the vision to direct.

Aww, his teeth are so overgrown

Well, what can you expect? Myers was pretty much fodder.

It's all part of the genre. Conspiracy and secret organizations go hand in hand with supernatural elements.

"You know I can't smile without you"

Sad, but necessary. At least, they knew each other's feelings.

Really? The retiring thing didn't cut if for you.

I agree with everything but the ending. It was okay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2008)

Ouch, it appears the movie lost alot of money.

Hancock, despite being coming out prior to Hellboy, made more money this weekend.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 21, 2008)

Despite poor box office revenue, I still think a 3rd will be made. I just rewatched the first movie and watched part 2. Really a different type of movie, very spread out in terms of the fun factor. They are movies where I generally enjoy the whole movie. Part 2 was better overall, but I think the ending really hurt it for me. I also didn't agree with what some characters did in the movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2008)

Just watched it, really great movie. <3

Waaaay better than Hancock.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, imo it is the 2nd best movie of the year after TDK.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2008)

For me it goes Hulk > Hellboy > DK, all great tho.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

For me its: 

The Dark Knight> The Incredible Hulk > Hellboy / Iron Man


----------



## BIG Buddie (Jul 31, 2008)

it was a great movie i went to see it on opening day


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 1, 2008)

TDK>Hellboy II>Hulk>Iron Man>Hancock


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 23, 2008)

Just got back from seeing it.

Think overall I enjoyed the first film more, though I can't really explain why. I think maybe it's because the first one had better villains (Rasputin & Kroenen ftw) and had a more gothic feel about it. I also prefered Abe's character in the first one, although he didn't get much screen time - he seemed to have gotten a complete makeover in TGA for some reason, when he didn't really need one.

Good action and nice eye-candy visual effects though, backed up by a decent plot. Gets my approval, though I will say that I didn't expect it to feel so different from the first..


----------



## ethereal (Aug 23, 2008)

The first Hellboy sucked. This actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Seany (Aug 23, 2008)

This movie is underrated. Saw it last night and it was really great. Watch it! 
Way better than the 1st. Not as dull.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

I really, really want the next one to be more SciFi than Fantasy and *DEMAND* an appearance by Lobster Johnson, hands down my favorite character in the Hellboyverse, don't care if he's a ghost, oldman, or flashback I just want him in 

oh and new Guillermo interview


----------



## raxor (Aug 24, 2008)

I kinda liked the first one, so I read a bit about The Golden Army. And it seemed to be quite the move.

But noy was I surprised! I freking hated the second one. Weak/stupid plot, lame love story and way too little... eh... something was clearly missing anyway. And it felt way too much kiddy friendly, I might not be remembering correctly, but this felt WAY more focused on the young audience.

It was a good childrens movie, was not what I had expected though.

And comparing it to TDK, come on

Whatever, to each his own.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 5, 2008)

just saw it. It was good entertainment for 2 hours, a little better than the first.

The only things i didnt like was the obvious and cliched ending of her suiciding
and Lil' Hellboy that was kinda weird


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah little kid Hellboy was weird lol .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2008)

I watched it. It was pretty good, but better than Iron Man? Gimme a break.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 8, 2008)

The first was...fairly watchable on a saturday night with some popcorn, this one was just terrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't say it was terrible. It had its moments. The ending was shitty, there were too many boring dialogue scenes, and the linked villain and lover thing has been overdone to hell and back, but it was alright.


----------

